# A Case Against Specificity



## Etype (Oct 1, 2015)

Really good article written by Mike Tuscherer, arguably one of the best powerlifters the US has ever produced.  He's an IPF gold medalist, which is the most stringently drug tested powerlifting federation around.

His points are about counter to Malanichev whose interview I posted a few threads down.  He basically takes the long accepted concept of diminishing returns (the first set yields the most results) and stretches it over the course of a week, not just a workout. Instead of performing competition lifts 3 times a week, he does them once with very close variations for the other 5 training days. He doesn't take it as far as Westside (nearly no competition lifts, and lifts that are completely dissimilar), but chooses lifts that are very close in form and weight.

Maybe the Olympic Weightlifting team should give this guy a call. He can win international strength competitions in tightly drug tested federations- something they have NEVER done.

A Case Against Specificity - Juggernaut


----------

